# SWITZERLAND $ OF Middle East DUBAI OR Bahrain ?



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

SWITZERLAND $ OF Middle East DUBAI OR Bahrain ?

DUBAI (DIFC) 






























Bahrain ( BFH )


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

i think bahrain.


----------



## UAE (Apr 30, 2006)

bahrain is getting to be great, before when i use to visit Bahrian from saudi it looked like a third world country


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

rapidly failing banking centre..

...it can only be bahrain


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

bahrain one has beautiful bi=uildings but difc is in szr ...the bst roadfor archi... marvels in the middle east. i prfer dubai


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

i would say Bahrain


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I would say the Bahrain one is better. Get rid of those lowrises in DIFC and then I'd vote for it


----------



## Casa (Jan 10, 2006)

right now i think it's bahrain as many regional headquarter of financial companies are there, but with all what is going on in dubai. shorthly dubai will take it place


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Bahrain for its waterfront location... but Dubai wins for it being truly in the HEART of Dubai along with adding another dimension to the two dimensional SZR.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ :cheers: ??? :runaway:


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

are we comparing buildings ?? or Financial Stability ? or Credibility ? Or Location ? Or what exactly, cause as far as buildings they are both pretty cool, 
however, for other aspects.... they both fail


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

ur so negative


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

cause i am telling the truth i am negative ???


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

according to whom? :cheers:

truth is rational


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

i thik the success of one depends on the success of other .... so hope they both become amazng.........


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

yesterday they introduced King Abdulla Financial Center :sleepy:


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

bahrein (banking)


----------



## sargon (Apr 11, 2006)

UAE_CONDOR said:


> SWITZERLAND $ OF Middle East DUBAI OR Bahrain ?


UAE_CONDOR: This Avatar belongs to SMUSSUW and got used to assume its him when I see this image. Did you get his permission


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

farnush said:


> i thik the success of one depends on the success of other .... so hope they both become amazng.........


I thought they were both financial competitors? Competing stock exchanges for example. Wouldn't the success of one competitor generally mean the failure of the other?


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

IN terms of the general financil industry Bahrain .....but dubai OWNES our @sses in many other aspects of the economy!

I remmeber we had two simillar threads like this before...

one bfh vs difc and the other bahrainbay vs Business bay

if one of u can be botherd u can dig it out from the me section


oh and i thik it was actually Bahrain that frimly established Islamic Banking in the reigion.


----------

